# Angeln "zügig" leveln



## Kimgloss (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo.

 

Ich bin, fürchte ich, nicht ganz up.-to-date was zum Beispiel den Angelsport in WoW angeht. Deshalb verzeiht mir bitte meine möglicherweise etwas unbedarfte Frage.

 

Derzeit bin ich beim Angeln Level 620. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, geht's ja aktuell bis 700, wobei die Skillpunkte doch jeweils immer einige Versuche benötigen.

 

Ja, ich kann per angeln da hochskillen. Kein Thema.

 

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine schnellere Methode? Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit wie man mehr Skillpunkte mit einem Schlag ergattern kann?

 

Danke 

 

LG


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. Oktober 2015)

Angel-Q auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt gibt immer 5 Punkte - Angel-Q's in den Hauptstädten und der Garni geben jeweils einen Punkt - plus die beim Quest erledigen erangelten Punkte.

Macht  man also alle 4 möglichen Angel-Daylies, kann man auf ca 6-7 Punkte am Tag kommen.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2015)

Brachland-Oase!


----------



## Jagertee (28. Oktober 2015)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Angel-Q auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt gibt immer 5 Punkte - Angel-Q's in den Hauptstädten und der Garni geben jeweils einen Punkt


 

Ist so nicht ganz richtig, die Angel-Daily in der Garni bringt 15 Skillpunkte


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Oktober 2015)

Also mal als Zusammenfassung:

 

Daylie Garnision: 15 SP

Daylie Hauptstadt: 1 SP

Daylie Pandaria: 3 SP (1 pro Quest)

 

(Dunkelmond wenn da. 5 SP)

 

Summasumarum 19 Skillpunkte (Dunkelmondwoche 24) pro Tag ohne die anfallenden SPs beim Angeln selbst.


----------



## Kimgloss (10. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! 

 

Dann sehe ich dem optimistisch entgegen doch in vernünftiger Zeit und weise das Angeln skillen zu können


----------



## Slystaler (9. September 2016)

Nimm nach Möglichkeit auch natürlich die Angel-WQ mit. Hier bekommste du zwar keine SP aber wenigestens noch ein paar Mats.


----------



## Azurit (28. September 2016)

Im Moment kann man angeln wirklich sehr schnell levelen wenn man die seltenen Fische, die man für die Artefaktangel benötigt ins Wasser wirft (pro Fisch 5 Punkte) und mit den meisten Spezialködern kann man 3-10 solcher Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen. Zuerst dachte ich das ist nur ein +5 Buff und dann hab ich alle zurück geworfen und war mit angeln fertig ^^


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2016)

Im Moment kann man angeln wirklich sehr schnell levelen wenn man die seltenen Fische, die man für die Artefaktangel benötigt ins Wasser wirft (pro Fisch 5 Punkte) und mit den meisten Spezialködern kann man 3-10 solcher Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen. Zuerst dachte ich das ist nur ein +5 Buff und dann hab ich alle zurück geworfen und war mit angeln fertig ^^

 

Ja, hatte am zweiten Spieltag auch 800er Skill dadurch.


----------



## Maaddiin (1. November 2016)

Es gibt sogar Arkane-Köder, welche die Chance auf Köder erhöhen, welche wiederum die Chance auf seltene Fische (Die +5 geben) erhöhen.

Kaufen kann man diese auf der kleinen Insel nördlich von Dalaran. Einfach mit Adlerfeder o.ä. rüber.

 

Ist vielleicht auch eher interessant für die Artefakt Angel, da man dafür alle seltenen Fische aus Legion angeln muss. Skill 800 wird auch gefordert,


----------

